# Moving to paphos



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi There! 

New to this so looking for advice.

I will be moving to Paphos in March 2010, therefore will require a long term rental, but with all things there are so many rental companies, so do you have any words of wisdom! or more to the point can you recommend a company or an agent. Min 1 year contract::

I will need 4 beds with-in 20min of the International School of Paphos, I have a Daughter aged 10 years.

Also do you have any views on the school??? very important!!!!!!!!!!

Kind Regards
Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve_R said:


> Hi There!
> 
> New to this so looking for advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, most long term rental is automatically 1 year minimum.
If you google there are quite a few companies who specialise in long term rental.
You may also find that some owners who have in the past rented their properties for holiday lets are now becoming dissilusioned with it due to the drop in lettings and the hassle that is invovled, that if you find a place you like you may be able to negotiate long term. Some owners now feel it is better to have their properties lived in full time than standing empty much of the year.
The general rule of thumb for prices for long term is whatever the charge is for one week holiday let, that is the price for one month for long term.
Hope this helps a bit.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

Veronica
Thanks for the info , had a look at your site quite impressed.
Do you have any info on the school?? or know any one who could help with info??
Talk Soon & Thanks
Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve_R said:


> Veronica
> Thanks for the info , had a look at your site quite impressed.
> Do you have any info on the school?? or know any one who could help with info??
> Talk Soon & Thanks
> Steve


Hi Steve,

I dont have any personal knowledge of the school although it is within walking distance of my home, but if you take a look at the sticky thread on schools in Cyprus there is quite a bit of info about different schools here including the International school.

Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hiat you offer

Hope all goes well for you I have been here 6 weeks now with my family and my daughter who is 12 yrs is going to Greek high School in Sept was very impressed with it. My Villa is long term and had a contract for 5 years you can also negociate the rental if you find one you like never accept the first rent offered as you are more likely to have what you offer accepted if it's resonable

Cherie x


----------



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I dont have any personal knowledge of the school although it is within walking distance of my home, but if you take a look at the sticky thread on schools in Cyprus there is quite a bit of info about different schools here including the International school.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica
Thanks again for the info.

Do you have any info you can provide regarding medical services and any costs that will need to be covered?

I had a heart attack 30 months ago, and have needed to visit hospital a few times with complications however these are now being dealt with at this time, and it is envisaged that I will not have further complications!! however there is always the unknown??

Any info you can provide would be most appreciated.

Kind Regards
Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve_R said:


> Hi Veronica
> Thanks again for the info.
> 
> Do you have any info you can provide regarding medical services and any costs that will need to be covered?
> ...


Hi Steve,
If you are going to be working and paying into the social fund you will be entitled to medical treatment at the General hospital.
A neighbour of ours had a triple heart bypass here last year and is full of praise for the way he was treated. He was sent to Nicosia where the best heart surgeon is. 
Another neighbour recently has his prostrate removed because he had the early stages of prostrate cancer. Initially he was suposed to be going to the UK for the surgery but he was told it would be seveal months wait so he had it done at Nicosia. Everyone I know who has had treatment in the local hospitals has only praise for them.
People who are not retirement age and are not working here so not paying into the social fund need to have private insurance but of course any previous health problems are excluded so if you had further heart problems you would not be covered.
I assume that as you have a young child you are not of retirement age so I would advise that whatever job you do or even if you dont work you make sure you are paying into the social fund so that you and your family can have treatment at the hospitals here.
For anyone of retirement age on a UK pension treatment is free, no need to pay into the social fund.

Veronica


----------



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

Veronica
Thank-you so much for the quick reply. Fantastic news!!
I am 79 years old!! ha,ha only joking I am 48.

I am sorry to keep asking you for info, but my friend who lives in Paphos seems to leave important parts out, and reading some of your other info on registration it sounds a bit more than just turn up and sign a form.

We love the Chinese across from the Venus Beach Hotel, so would like to offer an invite to your whole family when we move, to say thanks.

I will be doing my own business in Paphos, as well trading here in the UK.

So how does the social fund work?

What costs will be required?

So if you can help with this it would be great.
Kind Regards
Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve_R said:


> Veronica
> Thank-you so much for the quick reply. Fantastic news!!
> I am 79 years old!! ha,ha only joking I am 48.
> 
> ...



Hi Steve,
There is absolutely no need to take us out for a meal. Its just nice to know that info given here is of use to people.
What sort of business will you be running here?
The social fund contributions depend on the type of business and which category it falls into. It is wise to make sure that you do not allow yourself to put into a catergory which is considered to be a high earning catergory or it can cost a lot of money. 
There are many people who work but don't register for social fund payments but if caught they will lend up in with huge problems so it really isnt worth risking it.
The social insurance people are far worse than the tax or vat people when it comes to clamping down.
You really need t o get a decent accountant to deal with everything for you.
They will register you with the tax and social and also vat once it becomes necessary. Trying to do it yourself is a nightmare.

Veronica


----------

